

Ask HN: Would you rather work at Google or Facebook right now? - thurn

I'm a college senior that happens to have full-time offers from both of these companies. There's been an awful lot of news recently about this subject, so I was wondering if I could get some insight about which one to accept. Obviously, this will be one of the most important (and difficult) decisions of my life!
======
antester
Are you asking me for advice or what you want?

If you are asking which I'd pick, I'd pick google. However, I'd specifically
want to work on/with google earth. I think google earth is awesome and would
like to know more about it, the technology behind it, the geosciences that
make it possible, etc...

If you are trying to figure out which offer you should take, you should ask
yourself what you would rather be doing. Would you rather be working in the
world of searching? Or social media? It might be worth asking both of the
companies for more information on what roles and responsibilities you would be
expecting, and what department they might stick you in.

I wouldn't stress it as the most important decision of your life -- after all,
if you work at google and decide you don't like it, you wouldn't be the only
person to apply at facebook! ;)

------
iuguy
Neither. I have my own things I want to do, I don't really want to do them
full-time for Google or Facebook.

------
richardw
More people are leaving Google to join Facebook than the other way around.
That could mean two things:

1) Facebook is cooler, go there now. Or:

2) If you join Google and you find it's not for you, just catch the Google-to-
Facebook bus.

Personally...I'd rather work for Google.

------
kingsidharth
Google, they are further ahead of facebook when it comes to being a company /
organization. I can learn a lot from them and then proceed to work on my own
startup.

Facebook is a good choice too but learning, there, will be different.

~~~
jacquesm
> I can learn a lot from them and then proceed to work on my own startup.

Could you elaborate on how working for Google and what you learn there is
going to help you working on your startup ?

~~~
kingsidharth
First thing first "Mindset" How the "big daddy" works Networking Name: Ex-
Googler

